# Oil filters



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I like to use Mobil 1 Extended Duty oil filters. 
I buy them at Rock Auto online. 
I generally pay $9-$12 for a 15k mile filter at Wallyworld, so I buy them online. 

I signed on to Rock Auto dot com, and for my VW Jetta that filter was $1.15 on mfg clearance sale. 
I freakin' bought 6. 

I checked the cost for my truck and it was not as good a deal, and no Mobil 1. 

If you want to see if a filter you use is being cleared out, go for it. 

Shipping is $7 so you have to buy more than two to make it a good deal. I thought 6 (or 90,000 miles) for $6.90 + $7 shipping might last me the rest of the time I own the car.


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

Dang, I'll see if they have filters for mine. I normally use ECS Tuning for OEM filters. Do 10k changes with Mobil Euro 0w-40. Cost me about $40 to change at home.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

A_Driver said:


> Dang, I'll see if they have filters for mine. I normally use ECS Tuning for OEM filters. Do 10k changes with Mobil Euro 0w-40. Cost me about $40 to change at home.


It is quite a deal, and I do not know if it is extended beyond the Mobile 1 M1-205 filter. 
I do know I am pretty darn happy to get that product for $1.15 each.

I would have bought more, but the car will be dead, or belong to someone else after 90k more miles.


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

I have like 5 filters left. I might grab 5 more.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I got the same kind of deal on windshield wipers for my Nissan truck. $1.15 each. 
I bought 3 sets to make it worth the shipping. 

Rock Auto is dumping a lot of inventory right now. If you need parts check them out.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

I have watched many you tube videos about filters. For the cost, Mobile, Royal Purple and Amsoil filters do not impress me. Rock had, but has sold out, of Pro Tec filters. $1.59 each. Pro Tec is made by Wix. Motorcraft has a download for filter comparison. There are some junk filters, and the only one that come close to Motor craft spec is Wix, Napa Gold, and Pro Tec. I bought a half dozen, should have bought more.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

With a bunch of drunk friends and a new chop saw, I cut a Fram filter in pieces. 
I quit buying economy filters after that, even for 4000 mile oil changes. 

I have seen the displays of various filters in cross section at the autoparts store, and the Mobile 1 filter has a lot more filter material than others. 

For $1.15 each I figured WTF.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> With a bunch of drunk friends and a new chop saw, I cut a Fram filter in pieces.
> I quit buying economy filters after that, even for 4000 mile oil changes.
> 
> I have seen the displays of various filters in cross section at the autoparts store, and the Mobile 1 filter has a lot more filter material than others.
> ...


The Mobile One is a good filter. It has 55 filter media pleats, compared to 50 in the Motorcraft, and 52 in the Pro Tec. For my application the Mobile has a few more pleats, but has a 1/2" shorter media stack than the OEM Motorcraft. Everything looks good with the Mobile One, except for the fact it uses dome end bypass, which will allow dirt into the engine when in bypass mode, and Ford does not like that. The Mobile may be built different for different engines. The info I have is for a filter that will cross-reference to a Motorcraft FL820S, for a 4.6 litre.

Always beware of the Fram Orange Can of Death. No Fram will ever be on my car, especially for ride share, since filters and fluids are critical. No Fram oil, air, fuel, PCV, or transmission filters. Never. Fram was not that bad, but were bought out by Allied Signal years ago, and after that they went to hell.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Oil's oil. They all have to be made to the same standards. And a lot of them surely come from the same refineries/bottling plants. Example: Mobil 5W20 or Walmart own brand 5w20 for 30% less money. Same bottle, same oil, different sticker on the front, different price.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Oil filters are basically oil filters.
Change them every oil change.
In heavy duty usage such as Uber,an oil cooler system can be useful. Especially in city traffic in summer .
I drive 12 hour shifts. I use Mobil 1 synthetic,0w20/ formulated for fuel savings .I change oil every 7,000 miles. Owners Manuel calls for 7,500 miles,oil manufacturer calls for every *15,000 miles with garuntee.
Oil never even looks dirty when changed.I used to use Teflon additive treatment. Also used to use Fram Teflon filters,can't find them anymore. My old truck has 175,000 Mile's and is running strong. My Uber car is creeping on 50,000 miles.
Dual Remote oil change filters can be purchased and installed. The unit costs $50.00. There are also valves to drain oil you can install in place if drain plug. Allows you to change oil quickly without a wrench.
On heavy industrial diesel engines,we would have remote fuel and remote oil filtration. Triple filtration. Three filters in a row,with a bipass piping system to allow changing filters while engine was running. If you are worried about filtration buy a double filter system and use cheap filters.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I think that as long as you stay away from Sears/Costco/SpeeDee/Jiffy Lube etc and do it yourself, that's the main thing. There's very little chance the oil change places are going to put the correct grade in, and who knows what kind of filter, plus they can screw up the sump. Apparently SpeeDee did the last oil change on my car before I bought it - they'd tightened up the drain bolt gorilla tight and it nearly didn't come out.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You can even install an upstream and down stream guage,and only change filters when a pressure drop in flow rate is visible.
Usually only used in ultra high price engines that are run 24/7 ,and are vital process mechanism. Some new cars monitor function,and tell you when to change oil and filter via computer.
You can also take oil samples to test on micro spectrometers to detect molecules of metal content in oil which will indicate engine wear.
How far to go with it ? Anyone take daily engine readings and keep a log book ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

elelegido said:


> I think that as long as you stay away from Sears/Costco/SpeeDee/Jiffy Lube etc and do it yourself, that's the main thing. There's very little chance the oil change places are going to put the correct grade in, and who knows what kind of filter, plus they can screw up the sump. Apparently SpeeDee did the last oil change on my car before I bought it - they'd tightened up the drain bolt gorilla tight and it nearly didn't come out.


I bring my own oil when I can't do it myself. Then I watch.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> How far to go with it ? Anyone take daily engine readings and keep a log book ?


Not that far . If the low oil pressure warning light's not on, there's enough oil in it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

New Orleans is 6 feet below sea level. Underground gasoline tanks. Humidity,condensation. I like to change fuel filters every year or so.
Also run fuel system cleaner.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Not that far . If the low oil pressure warning light's not on, there's enough oil in it.


My x ran around for months where you couldn't see oil on the stick.
I had treated engine with Teflon additive. When she sold car,steering wheel was dropping out,door wouldn't latch ,engine ran fine.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Oil's oil. They all have to be made to the same standards. And a lot of them surely come from the same refineries/bottling plants. Example: Mobil 5W20 or Walmart own brand 5w20 for 30% less money. Same bottle, same oil, different sticker on the front, different price.
> 
> Yes, oils have to made to spec, but not all are. I just got an email warning regarding two brands of oil being sold that when tested, were found to be junk oils. I can't get a straight answer of who is supplying base stock oil for Super Tech. Some say Shell, some say Warren Petroleum, can't be sure, the bottles look like Mobil, but that could just be a Walmart gimmick, since Mobile 1 is known to be an excellent oil, or it is just a standard oil bottle supplied by a bottle maker. If Walmart Super Tech is made by Mobil, Mobil mixes that oil to Walmart spec. I've heard Conoco Phillips makes the Super Tech. Conoco also makes O'Reilly's house brand and Motorcraft oil. Again, made to the Oriellys or Motorcraft spec, not Conoco's. Super Tech oil does not seem to be a bad oil from what I have found out about it. But Walmart did get busted for selling gear or hydraulic oil, that was not to spec, and California sued. Also Walmart sells Super Tech Mercon V trans fluid, which is licensed by Ford. The bottle says in the fine print " not licensed by Ford", not sure now they get by with that, unless the patent expired.
> 
> But Super Tech oil so far has passed the testing, so I guess it works.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Not that far . If the low oil pressure warning light's not on, there's enough oil in it.


Yes, not enough oil, or the oil pump is failing or the by pass spring is too weak. Had a Dodge that would not hold oil pressure. Tore it down and found a push rod had popped out, and then the lifter popped out as well, causing an oil leak inside the engine.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Oil filters are basically oil filters.
> Change them every oil change.
> In heavy duty usage such as Uber,an oil cooler system can be useful. Especially in city traffic in summer .
> I drive 12 hour shifts. I use Mobil 1 synthetic,0w20/ formulated for fuel savings .I change oil every 7,000 miles. Owners Manuel calls for 7,500 miles,oil manufacturer calls for every *15,000 miles with garuntee.
> ...


Dumbest post I have ever seen from a driver. Cellulose vs. synthetic fibers? All the filter material is divided between paper and synthetic. The more costly synthetic filters filter better. 
It is better you keep driving and do not turn a wrench.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Kembolicous said:


> The Mobile One is a good filter. It has 55 filter media pleats, compared to 50 in the Motorcraft, and 52 in the Pro Tec. For my application the Mobile has a few more pleats, but has a 1/2" shorter media stack than the OEM Motorcraft. Everything looks good with the Mobile One, except for the fact it uses dome end bypass, which will allow dirt into the engine when in bypass mode, and Ford does not like that. The Mobile may be built different for different engines. The info I have is for a filter that will cross-reference to a Motorcraft FL820S, for a 4.6 litre.
> 
> Always beware of the Fram Orange Can of Death. No Fram will ever be on my car, especially for ride share, since filters and fluids are critical. No Fram oil, air, fuel, PCV, or transmission filters. Never. Fram was not that bad, but were bought out by Allied Signal years ago, and after that they went to hell.


FRAM = ENGINE DEATH!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

All that aside, you do have to admit that Rock Auto does kick down some cheap, good quality shit on occasion.
When it does buy it up. 
Not every vehicle's parts go on sale. If you see cheap quality parts for your car buy what you think you will need right then. Next week they will be mega expensive on the same site.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Dumbest post I have ever seen from a driver. Cellulose vs. synthetic fibers? All the filter material is divided between paper and synthetic. The more costly synthetic filters filter better.
> It is better you keep driving and do not turn a wrench.


If it catches a piece of dirt it could be made from Spiderman's web or recycled newspaper. I do not care. As long as it works. Paper filters are environmentally friendly.
Synthetic is not.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Synthetic super tech at aprx $13.00 a 5 quart bottle is better than a brand name natural oil. Synthetics resist break down and hold up to higher heat.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> All that aside, you do have to admit that Rock Auto does kick down some cheap, good quality shit on occasion.
> When it does buy it up.
> Not every vehicle's parts go on sale. If you see cheap quality parts for your car buy what you think you will need right then. Next week they will be mega expensive on the same site.


Yes! I love RockAuto! I paid $182 for 5 A/C actuators, (by Dorman) ceramic brake pads( by Bosch) 2 upper arms and ball joints, 2 tie rod ends and 2 silicone sway arm bushings, ( by Moog )all for $182. For the same parts, ( with same part numbers ) at my local Advance Auto parts store, was $540! If you are doing Lyft/Uber and not dealing with Rock you are being ripped off!


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> Dumbest post I have ever seen from a driver. Cellulose vs. synthetic fibers? All the filter material is divided between paper and synthetic. The more costly synthetic filters filter better.
> It is better you keep driving and do not turn a wrench.


I cannot find a lot of info regarding filter media. Wouldn't both synthetic and paper media perform the same if their micron rating were the same? Seems a 20 micron rating, is a 20 micron rating without regard to media composition. 20 is very small. A human blood cell is about 5 micron. If you know of any websites where I can find info about media, post it. ( besides Bob is the Oil Guy site, I know them) Thanks a lot!


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Synthetic super tech at aprx $13.00 a 5 quart bottle is better than a brand name natural oil. Synthetics resist break down and hold up to higher heat.


Yes, synthetics have higher ratings with the 100c° evaporation point test, and flow better at sub zero temps. They lube good and clean up everything just great! Maybe too great, because my engine that had no leaks now has a rear seal and right valve cover leaking after changing to Pennzoil Ultra synthetic. Plus I only got 800 more miles out of it, than the Dino Pennzoil, before the oil monitor wanted the oil changed. It's good oil, but not for every application


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kembolicous said:


> Yes, synthetics have higher ratings with the 100c° evaporation point test, and flow better at sub zero temps. They lube good and clean up everything just great! Maybe too great, because my engine that had no leaks now has a rear seal and right valve cover leaking after changing to Pennzoil Ultra synthetic. Plus I only got 800 more miles out of it, than the Dino Pennzoil, before the oil monitor wanted the oil changed. It's good oil, but not for every application


You got to start them on synthetics and Teflon additives Young !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You can fix the rear seal crank in.
Valve cover is ez fix.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Nope, Oil is not oil. Go for what you like, but after 50 years driving and turning a wrench I can tell you oil is not oil. Look up the specs and additives. Go for what you like. You problems are not my problems. Seized engine. No problem for me.


Lol, I've driven half a million miles in the 30 years since I got my licence, and no seized engines yet! The last high(ish) mileage car I had was a G20 with 150,000 miles on it. Always used the cheap oil, always changed it on time and at 150k the car ran perfectly and used no oil at all between changes, no cam chain noise, no rattly top end, no rumbling bottom end. No breakdowns except for a fuel pump and a distributor.

You see, the API sets minimum standards for motor oil, which permit engines to tun to very high mileages regardless of which brand's sticker is on the bottle.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Lol, I've driven half a million miles in the 30 years since I got my licence, and no seized engines yet! The last high(ish) mileage car I had was a G20 with 150,000 miles on it. Always used the cheap oil, always changed it on time and at 150k the car ran perfectly and used no oil at all between changes, no cam chain noise, no rattly top end, no rumbling bottom end. No breakdowns except for a fuel pump and a distributor.
> 
> You see, the API sets minimum standards for motor oil, which permit engines to tun to very high mileages regardless of which brand's sticker is on the bottle.


The Amerucan Petroleum Institute
Recommended Practices.
Motor oil isn't all they have specs. For. Drilling and Production also.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> You can fix the rear seal crank in.
> Valve cover is ez fix.


Have done a few rear seals. Just a matter of assembly, but now I am to a point in life that all the injuries are coming home to roost. That would be a painful job. The valve cover on most cars is a easy repair, but on this, some recommend pulling the engine! The right valve cover (4.6 Ford) will not come off, will not clear the cams, due to the evaporator housing. I was thinking jacking engine up, removing mounts, and letting it down to gain clearance. Or removing the evaporator and housing. But hopefully the Quaker State High mileage oil will expand the gaskets and seals. I'll check rear seal next oil change when I am under there. Thanks.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Lol, I've driven half a million miles in the 30 years since I got my licence, and no seized engines yet! The last high(ish) mileage car I had was a G20 with 150,000 miles on it. Always used the cheap oil, always changed it on time and at 150k the car ran perfectly and used no oil at all between changes, no cam chain noise, no rattly top end, no rumbling bottom end. No breakdowns except for a fuel pump and a distributor.
> 
> You see, the API sets minimum standards for motor oil, which permit engines to tun to very high mileages regardless of which brand's sticker is on the bottle.


If using any big brand oil, it will have the API circle on it, and you can pretty much trust it. But some oils, the cheap junk, have been known to use the API circle, without API approval.

A few years ago I worked in a shop, we used Citgo oil. After flipping to Shell Rotella T, consumption went down , smoke reduced, and the drivers said they used less on the road. ( International 9400's with Detroit 60 engines ). I never thought Citgo was a bad oil, but after going with Shell things improved. Shell claims Rotella T keeps the ring lands clean from carbon, so the results seem logical, regarding consumption and smoke. No engines were lost due to the Citgo, it worked. But some oils are not as good as others.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kembolicous said:


> If using any big brand oil, it will have the API circle on it, and you can pretty much trust it. But some oils, the cheap junk, have been known to use the API circle, without API approval.
> 
> A few years ago I worked in a shop, we used Citgo oil. After flipping to Shell Rotella T, consumption went down , smoke reduced, and the drivers said they used less on the road. ( International 9400's with Detroit 60 engines ). I never thought Citgo was a bad oil, but after going with Shell things improved. Shell claims Rotella T keeps the ring lands clean from carbon, so the results seem logical, regarding consumption and smoke. No engines were lost due to the Citgo, it worked. But some oils are not as good as others.


Rotella T is formulated for big diesels. We used to get it in the 55 gal. Barrels and 500 gallon transports. You could always set up like you would for a Detroit Diesel.
Manufacture & mount a 1 gallon day tank with gravity feed tube under your hood to free flow a consistent oil level to your engine regardless of leakage.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Rotella T is formulated for big diesels. We used to get it in the 55 gal. Barrels and 500 gallon transports. You could always set up like you would for a Detroit Diesel.
> Manufacture & mount a 1 gallon day tank with gravity feed tube under your hood to free flow a consistent oil level to your engine regardless of leakage.


There was a system that was used that mounted 5 gallon oil container on the back of the cab,and it was added as needed automatically. The oil would not be changed, just the dual Detroit 60 Series oil filters. Not sure how that worked out in then end, but She'll and Detroit approved that system, at least for testing. A gallon a day, is huge consumption for a 60 series, but par for the course on the 8V-71's that hogged oil, but then they were 2 cycles.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Honestly, people have said it before. A filter is a filter. However, using a high-flow (standardly a Mobil 1 Extended Performance or K&N type) will keep the motor cleaner and allow a better flow and less choke. Mix that with a good solid Semi-Synthetic or EP Mobil Oil and stay away from generic Quaker State type oils, and you'll keep your motor running fresh. After 150k, I generally switch all my cars over to synthetic for added protection. For better breathing, spend the money on a high flow air filter (K&Ns are cleanable and last longer than average).


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Lol, I've driven half a million miles in the 30 years since I got my licence, and no seized engines yet! The last high(ish) mileage car I had was a G20 with 150,000 miles on it. Always used the cheap oil, always changed it on time and at 150k the car ran perfectly and used no oil at all between changes, no cam chain noise, no rattly top end, no rumbling bottom end. No breakdowns except for a fuel pump and a distributor.
> 
> You see, the API sets minimum standards for motor oil, which permit engines to tun to very high mileages regardless of which brand's sticker is on the bottle.


Elelegido? I thought you were dead. 
We both know what ever you are using.. just change it often and use a good filter.

This whole post started with the Mobile 1 Extra Duty 15000 mile filters being sold for less than $ 2 each. Yes I bought 6 and might not need another filter for this car. Six high quality filters for the price of one. 
Hell yea I bought 6.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Bought 10 BOSCH filters from Rock Auto for $34 total with shipping


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Bean said:


> Bought 10 BOSCH filters from Rock Auto for $34 total with shipping
> 
> View attachment 95326


Not bad. They are having some amazing deals on accessories right now. 
Check out the windshield wipers.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Kembolicous said:


> I cannot find a lot of info regarding filter media. Wouldn't both synthetic and paper media perform the same if their micron rating were the same? Seems a 20 micron rating, is a 20 micron rating without regard to media composition. 20 is very small. A human blood cell is about 5 micron. If you know of any websites where I can find info about media, post it. ( besides Bob is the Oil Guy site, I know them) Thanks a lot!


That is the deal. The size of particle a filter catches is what counts. Paper can not catch the smaller particles that synthetic filters can Paper clogs earlier causing the bypass valve to open. You don't get a warning when your paper filter has gone to bypass, you just circulate dirty oil.


----------

